# Belt or Paddle????



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

I am planning on getting an Uncle Mike's Kydex holster for my Glock G22, I was wondering what the advantages and disadvantges are to the belt holsters and the paddle holsters, This is gonna be my off-duty carry holster. i also do some plain clothes work for my security company, anything from slacks and a polo shirt to jeans and a sweatshirt. just wondering what might be better for my use. So any help, Paddle or belt holster????


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Closed as duplicate.


----------

